# Selecting replacement tubes



## Nik Nikolby (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi there!

I am quite new to slingshots and I'd appreciate some opinions. I have one of these:
https://www.outdoorswarehouse.com.au/products/Marksman-Slingshot-with-Pellets.html
and I'm loving it. I've put hundreds (if not thousands) of shots through it and I have noticed that the tuve that's on the metal of the fork has started to go black and in a few spots furry. I'm guessing that means the latex is pretty much done?
I would like to play with the length of the tubes and so I'd like to get a length I can cut myself. Would this:
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301601309036?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140106155344&meid=96e14b128f3b4ee5afc83a81e7fa3f4a&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=271861553339&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_mwBanner=1
Work? As far as I can tell with a ruler the bands on my slingshot currently are about 9mm outer diameter and about 1.5mm thick. I don't really have the money to buy loads of tubes until I find the right one is why I am asking.

Thanks for any help.


----------

